# I smell gas...



## TwinTurboJD (Feb 27, 2007)

Hello again,
SO I've got a new concern...It seems as if everytime I fill up my gas tank the smell of gas permeates the entire cabin of the car. 
I have an 02 2.7t with 85,000 miles on it.
It has been maintained, and i routinely take it in for checkups and have stayed on schedule in regards to the "audi servicing" stuff....
The car runs fine, and I get around 20 miles to the gallon, so I do no tthink my car is leaking gas...also there are no puddles of anything under the car....
SO I'm wondering where this overpowering gas smell is coming from, and of course how to resolve the issue before I melt away all of my brain cells huffing gasoline while driving.
It only seems to happen when I fill up the tank past the 3/4th mark
any ideas?








All help would be appreciated!
cheers chaps


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: I smell gas... (TwinTurboJD)*

Who farted?
...Sorry! Could not resist!....
This happened on an old Jetts of mine and it turned out to be a leak in the neck, but mine was only and issue when I REALLY filled the tank to the brim.
Fill it and put it on a ramp and get under it. If you don't see anything underneath, start removing some trunk trim and see if you see anything there. It's gotta come from somewhere...
Good luck
Cheres
Massboykie


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

DON'T DRIVE IT!!!! and fix it ASAP!!
my moms car had a fuel leak a few weeks back and this is what happened...








fortunately no one was injured.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (derracuda)*

Damn. That's just wrong...
Even if it is a Bimmer...








Good to hear nobody got hurt though.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: I smell gas... (TwinTurboJD)*

Get under car and look around gas tank area for fuel leak residue.
Has the fuel pump been replaced and now gasket leaking ?
Not saying this is your specific issue but good reference:
http://www.audiworld.com/tech/eng81.shtml
Good Luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TwinTurboJD (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: (derracuda)*

Wow....tell me this is not a common occurrence?
I've been driving with this leak, which is impossible to notice until fill past 3/4th of a tank, for about a month now.....will my car blow u plike this one?
what caused the car to catch fire?
All I know is that picture scared the **** out of me...


----------

